# Lamson Fly Rod Deal



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey guys, just throwing this out for those looking to get a deal on a new rod. not sure how many of you peek at Sierra Trading Post but they have the Lamson fly rod so many like there in a number of different weights from $179-$199. Great deal. I have not had the chance to fish one but I know many of y'all like them. 





__





Lamson average savings of 33% at Sierra


Great Deals on 61 styles of Lamson at Sierra. Celebrating 30 Years Of Exploring.




www.sierra.com


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm looking to put together a first fly setup for reds in North East Florida. Anyone have input on if one of their 8 weight rods would be a good place to start or are they not well suited for a beginner?

Edit: decided to grab a rod. I'll head to a local shop for the rest of the setup and hopefully some basic instruction


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I picked up a 7Wt! These rods are really nice. They are not crazy fast so it should be a decent beginner rod.


----------



## Thtguyrobb (Nov 1, 2019)

rhart6 said:


> I'm looking to put together a first fly setup for reds in North East Florida. Anyone have input on if one of their 8 weight rods would be a good place to start or are they not well suited for a beginner?


Honestly that’sa helluva price on a good fly rod! I’d say it’s an excellent starting point for saltwater fly fishing. If that’s in your price range I’d say scoop it up... I’m contemplating getting that 11wt myself!


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I've never used their rods, but I've owned many Lamson reels. I do like their reels, but I think they make better freshwater reels (especially if you are doing a lot of blind casting....they are super light reels). I don't like to use my Lamson reels in the salt....I don't think they seal well, and I don't think they hold up well to larger species.

My $.02


----------



## therealdrew (Feb 2, 2019)

rhart6 said:


> I'm looking to put together a first fly setup for reds in North East Florida. Anyone have input on if one of their 8 weight rods would be a good place to start or are they not well suited for a beginner?
> 
> Edit: decided to grab a rod. I'll head to a local shop for the rest of the setup and hopefully some basic instruction



Good move. I think these rods are better than most in their retail price point, and are certainly better than every sub-$200 rod out there.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

I bought an 8wt because my meridian has been back to Scott 3x and I have to say that while the cork isn't perfect, the rod is as nice a casting rod as either my NRX or my Meridian. It's an amazing deal at $199!

I'm thinking a lot about a 6 and an 11


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Heard good things - got a 7 @$179. Birthday gift from my wife so I have to wait until the end of the month to throw it...


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

I’ve been using the 8wt for a couple years and have been very happy with it. Can’t find anything to complain about. Took advantage of this deal a couple days ago and picked up a 10wt and 11wt as travel/backup rods to my one piece sticks.


----------



## MELank (Jul 9, 2019)

Can anyone compare these with the TFO BVK or Mangrove in 6wt? Looking for a new 6wt to compliment my 8wt. 

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 24, 2012)

MELank said:


> Can anyone compare these with the TFO BVK or Mangrove in 6wt? Looking for a new 6wt to compliment my 8wt.
> 
> Thanks!


The mangrove is a lot slower than this rod. I‘d choose this deal over either bvk or a
mangrove.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

afernandez said:


> I’ve been using the 8wt for a couple years and have been very happy with it. Can’t find anything to complain about. Took advantage of this deal a couple days ago and picked up a 10wt and 11wt as travel/backup rods to my one piece sticks.


Have you gotten confirmation it has been shipped. They have the warning that because COVID processing is delayed but it has been 3 days and I still do not see it has been processed.


----------



## rhart6 (Feb 19, 2019)

csnaspuck said:


> Have you gotten confirmation it has been shipped. They have the warning that because COVID processing is delayed but it has been 3 days and I still do not see it has been processed.


Got mine Sunday. I selected the free shipping at checkout. I may have just gotten lucky though.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

csnaspuck said:


> Have you gotten confirmation it has been shipped. They have the warning that because COVID processing is delayed but it has been 3 days and I still do not see it has been processed.


I ordered mine a week ago and it just arrived this afternoon. I think it took about 3-4 days before the tracking number worked


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I got mine pretty quick - less than a week.


----------



## afernandez (Aug 28, 2013)

Received both of mine quickly but separately.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

To add, I was looking at the Lamson and TFO Mangrove but was waiting to cast them side by side at my local shop. However, my local shop doesnt carry Lamson yet, and I know there is no way they could compete with this price even if they carried them. Just got done casting the Lamson in the yard, and I was consistantly accurate at 60'(can't go any further due to trees) , but beat the hell out of my ole Redington using tired dirty Rio redfich line. I know... We're all Lefty in the yard, but on the water is a different story. BTW... I'm the world's worst fly caster!


----------



## Mauff12 (Oct 31, 2020)

New to the site, but wanted to let you guys that may be worried about shipping know that my order arrived in less than a week. Thanks for putting my mind at ease on this rod, looked like a great deal but was on the fence until i came across this topic in this forum. Now back to learning how to fly cast incorrectly on my own, haha!


----------



## 59441 (Oct 2, 2020)

Mauff12 said:


> New to the site, but wanted to let you guys that may be worried about shipping know that my order arrived in less than a week. Thanks for putting my mind at ease on this rod, looked like a great deal but was on the fence until i came across this topic in this forum. Now back to learning how to fly cast incorrectly on my own, haha!


Don't forget to bring emotional support beers.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I finally got to throw my 7wt and it broke in the butt section on my third forward haul....


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

backbone said:


> I finally got to throw my 7wt and it broke in the butt section on my third forward haul....


Sorry to hear. I hope they make it right. I’ve only lawn casted it once and fished my 8wt twice with a great experience so far... Only been able to fool one fish though so it hasn’t been under much stress


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

$50 plus cost of shipping it to them. So much for a good deal.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

What lines are you guys throwing on the 6 weight Lamson rod? I fished my Sierra deal in Crystal River a bit earlier this month and honestly I kinda hated it.
Line was an anomaly for sure, 6 wt clear sink tip. I was throwing it to get a fly down to the bigger ladyfish.  Definitely not a normal line...

Are you over-lining yours or throwing a quick shooter style head to get the rod to load well?

Thanks


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Got a 7 and an 8 wt. Throwing a short heavy head (Royal Wulff Bermuda Shorts). Really liking rods. I again the 6 is similar.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

On an 8wt I’ve got the Rio summer redfish and am pleased with it up to 50’ but I haven’t had to cast any further than that. Going to put SA grand slam on in the spring and see if I it feels better, but I’m partial to the grand slam anyways


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

dan_giddyup said:


> What lines are you guys throwing on the 6 weight Lamson rod? I fished my Sierra deal in Crystal River a bit earlier this month and honestly I kinda hated it.
> Line was an anomaly for sure, 6 wt clear sink tip. I was throwing it to get a fly down to the bigger ladyfish.  Definitely not a normal line...
> 
> Are you over-lining yours or throwing a quick shooter style head to get the rod to load well?
> ...


Im using an SA Amplitude Grand Slam on it and it works well.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Update on my stick. 
I sent my broken rod in and got a brand new one within 2 weeks.
Great Customer service with Lamson!


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Anyone have experience with the 9 wt? Curious on what the action feels like

Thanks


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

WC53 said:


> Anyone have experience with the 9 wt? Curious on what the action feels like
> 
> Thanks


I have a couple of them. Medium fast action, they cast very well.


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

dan_giddyup said:


> What lines are you guys throwing on the 6 weight Lamson rod? I fished my Sierra deal in Crystal River a bit earlier this month and honestly I kinda hated it.
> Line was an anomaly for sure, 6 wt clear sink tip. I was throwing it to get a fly down to the bigger ladyfish.  Definitely not a normal line...
> 
> Are you over-lining yours or throwing a quick shooter style head to get the rod to load well?
> ...


I have the Rio Summer Redfish on my 6wt Lamson, to me its a perfect fit for the rod and I'm really happy with it.


----------

